# I call these Jigsaw bottles does any one do this? or am I just NutZ



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2007)

*We save all our (good) busted, broken and smashed bottles, well only if they can be pieced back together somewhat to see what we could have had, now I know why they call them cryers []. post Um if your got um, ,watch me be the only NUTcase! Hahaha I don't care though its fun, here are a few of ours. Rick*


*OP Washington Washington cornflower blue boohoo*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2007)

*Large Pine Tar Cordial*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2007)

A  OP Jenny L. calabash. We had a lot of pieces for this one.

*we have more on the operating table, but they wont be released for a while  haha*


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Rick, You are just nuts but I think most of us do that at some point.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2007)

Why thank you sir![8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 24, 2007)

> Hey Rick, You are just nuts but I think most of us do that at some point


 Ditto, I've tried with jugs and crocks but never had much luck. I did try with glass though so I guess you can put me in the nuts category.
 Edit
 That doesn't make sense. The pottery came out OK, the glass... nope.


----------



## kastoo (Jun 24, 2007)

as far as I'm concerned that's displayable and so is the calabash.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2007)

Yea I guess so but thank god they don't all display like that []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2007)

> quote:
> 
> Hey Rick, You are just nuts but I think most of us do that at some point


[quote

 Wow im starting to feel the love!  my mother all ways said that to me Bhahahah!!!!!![8D]


----------



## Digger George (Jun 24, 2007)

NUTZ you are. But archaeologists are more nutz. I've seen them glue things back together that make your stuff look like preschool cookie monster cupcake tidbits. There's 10,000+ pieces to glue back together from this one privy at 6th and market in Philly, allthough it was George Washington's house. Ya I would do that if it's worthy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2007)

yea thank god im not one of those Nut cases[8D]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2007)

In reality they look much better than the ones I don't have. Maybe they could use you on the dead sea scrolls team. They are down to only about 10,000,000 pieces.[&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2007)

Well my buddy paul is the real jigsaw wiz I used to try and hammer puzzle peices in [8D]               10.000 peices? coffee time![:-]


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 24, 2007)

Rick Don't feel like a weirdo or anything I have boxes of glued back bottles and shelves of glued back pottery. 

  And George only 10,000 pieces, Sounds like fun to me. This reminds me I have a saucer I have to glue together.

  Chris


----------



## KentOhio (Jun 25, 2007)

I have two scroll flasks that look like that.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2007)

But I like feElInG like a weird O [8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 25, 2007)

These reconstructed bottles are great for local libraries and museums. They dont care if they are broken and it saves having to give them valuable bottles which can be damaged or stolen.


----------



## logueb (Jun 25, 2007)

I call them a learning opportunity.  You get a first hand experience of the look and feel of the glass from that time period and piece of glass.  You get more knowledge than you can get from a library of books or an internet full of pictures.  When you see a piece for sale it gives you an edge over someone who has never seen an original..  Thats where the arcaeologist learn from...bits...and pieces.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow Buster! & Guntuher Those insight's took the weirdness right out of me!  []  Thanks

 Rick


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 25, 2007)

I had an o.p. quart Wellington Eagle / Eagle in dark forest green that I got at the botom of a privy, it was as flat as a pancake when I found it.  After a good deal of glue it was worth displaying for awhile.  I think I gave it to my brother eventually.  That was back in 1983 or so. I haven't found anything else worthy of gluing since then. It was worth it while I had it.  I'm sure I'm nuts.... I think.  Just ask my wife. She knows.... all too well.  [sm=tongue.gif] [sm=tongue.gif] [sm=tongue.gif]  [sm=lol.gif] [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2007)

Yea  I know my wife says the same [8D]  We are working on a very dark teal green summer tree winter tree I had the half and my buddy had some peices, he's working on it now, I think I busted that one, it might have been right where I was standing in the pit, But I don't want to think about it it makes me ill![X(][][>:][][:'(][]  If that was whole would have been some $$$  but oh well. Rick


----------



## kastoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Wonder if it's possible to apply just enough heat with a torch to fuse the cracked glass back together and make it look like it was never cracked or broke off in the first place?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2007)

If you find a way to do that your a rich man []


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wonder if it's possible to apply just enough heat with a torch to fuse the cracked glass back together and make it look like it was never cracked or broke off in the first place? 

 I suggest cracking some common bottles and givin her a try!
 Rick, i dont think your nutz at all them are some beauties and deserve to be put back together. Post some pics of the summer winter flask when its done!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2007)

If you knew me............... Nutz it would be[8D]


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 26, 2007)

(UN) Fortunately, I do this all the time. It would be much easier to just wash out a mint bottle and stick it on the shelf. Where's the challenge in that? All the really good bottles I find in my privies are broken. By far the best one I have glued back together was a Wynkoop's Sarsaparilla for the Blood 1/2 gallon, open pontil in cobalt. About 85% of the bottle was recovered and it now sits on my buddies shelf.


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 26, 2007)

Rick,

      I am in your club also.How can anyone throw throw the great ones back down the hole?I have even sold a few glue backs for good money in the past.I have a box of broken bitter's somewhere,that would break any heart.Here is a pic of some I keep on my shelf.Left to right,early yellow green midwestern porter bottle,Mexican Bitter's Henry C. Lancaster,Oh.,two different shades of iron pontilled cobalt petal jars,and a deep blue green,pontilled ABL Myer's Rock Rose,New Haven Conn.While they all hurt to pull out broken,they were great experiences that will not be forgotten.They still display nice and are better than empty space or a junker.Great thread,I hope more join in.Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2007)

Get your bud to send you a pic Id like to see it. Rick.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow Doug they look good!! I can barely tell, I wish I had all the pieces to my  Washington, my friend Paul is a bit sicker then me, what he plans on doing is digging up this one 1850s pit we did to try and find pieces to one of his flasks! I have to help some one move that day or id be helping him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He wants to screen all the dirt, we got 3 pits lined up and he wants to dig a dug one lol  man this bottle digging does strangeeeeeee things to ya  hahahahah!!!


----------



## dirtmover (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not alone[]. I just didn't want to be the first to admit it- but I too have broken ones in need of repair- just to see what they are and what could of been .[] and some glued up ones - that don't look too bad if you don't look too close


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2007)

Why wouldn't you want to be the first? We are all family here arnt  we?? [8D]  lets see what else could I say I did Hummmm how bout eating a spoon full of privy dirt? Any one ever do that?  Rick


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 26, 2007)

Rick,your buddy has got it bad!I hate to say it but I've done it also,redig a pit for shards.Unfortunately,we did not find any of the missing peices.It was the cobalt Target ball pictured,14 peices glued and a very large hole on the back.Put it on ebay and it sold for almost $300 if I remember right.Also posting a picture of teal,half gallon hemingray jar that we glued the base back on and was cracked from top to bottom that I brought to a show to show some guys and ended up selling it for $300,you never know.I hope you guys get back in those blue sodas soon,so you won't have to worry about buying glue.Take care,Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 26, 2007)

Hemingray ribbed jar


----------



## dirtmover (Jun 27, 2007)

well Rick -I suppose sometime or other I have gotten a grit here or there- BUT definately NOT on purpose[&:] I have had it fly form the shovel when it gets stuck under a root.[][][][]-Karen


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2007)

*Nice T ball Doug, I never found a whole one all ways peices,3 bills that's not bad for glass & glue!, I have to help my boss move this weekend so I am off the hook digging that  (shard) pit out again, to be honest id rather move Donald trumps stuff then dig that pit hahahaha!!but like I said i would help him, if I wasn't movein,we have 3 pits ready to dig, but I cant do it until next week end, so, hey you used to belong to the privydiggerspit didn't you? or do you still? OK take it  easy Doug, Rick*[/align]*As to the blue soda hole I dont think thats gona happen again.*[/align]*                               but who knows what lurk beneath!
  [/align]*[/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2007)

Yea I hate when that happins,you have to beat that roots azz next time[] I hack roots when I first see them, one time we dug a pit with so many roots covering the hole we couldn't get it, chain saw[8D]


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 28, 2007)

Rick,

     Yeah,that target ball would have been a great one.$10,000+ undamaged,my boy and his best friend were actually the ones who salvaged all the pieces out of the hole.It is an important ball,and I am not sure if there is any intact examples in cobalt.Only a couple amber ones that have sold for $6000 or so.I believe they published an article in the target ball newsletter on it,I have not seen it but want to get a copy if anyone has one.I am a member of privydiggerpit but that site has gotten dead with no one ever posting finds.I still check in from time to time,but don't want to post finds if just 2 or 3 guys are the only ones.I love showing my finds and sharing but don't want to boast.On this site,with you,Chris,Ryan,and others posting great finds I feel more comfortable.Take care,Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2007)

Yea Doug the reason I left the privydiggerspit was because I couldn't stay connected, i would sign on  and in less then a minute I would be  booted, same with Bottlecindys site its yahoo, that's the problem, and the other problem was what you said, no one talked in that room! 600 members and 4 talked and one of them I didn't like  hahahah (bob the know it all),[8D] I for get his name but any way, I am glad i got booted all the time or I wouldn't have looked for a new site, right away any way, Eddie The bottle Viking was cool i liked him, but this site is more my speed, people collect every kind of bottle here witch is cool, not many fights  lol and  its fast on my PC even though I got dial up, as to the boasting Look at my link of pits and dumps, I posted a few dig and dumps,( the times I had a camera) and I put the digs where we got skunked silly! Its the good the bad & the Dipped  hahah its all good, some times you win some time you loose but  you have to keep DIGGIN! ask dig, ask NO! ask dig, ask NO! ask NO.thats my pattern lol Rick


----------



## portland med. man (Jun 28, 2007)

found this killa flask broken in place under a 50 pound rock in a cellar... hole....was told it was a very rare color for that flask buy one of the best collecters in new england.... me and my friend must of dug at least 30,000 plus worth of broken colored pontils in the hole we did some research and it was a place were people they had they horses shoed.... we must have found a hundred buckels in and around the place ... the land owner caught us diggin and said we wouldnt find anything cause he dug it.... but we managed to score some great stuff... out ofit we think people use to trade booze to the guy for his services.... either that or he was a huge drunk...we found coins in the cellar from 1859 to like 1863......never did find the privy..... know the cellar hole is in some ones front yard .... maybe the new owner will let us look for a dump or privie.....
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v631/nitro04106/100_1991.jpg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2007)

*Niceeeeee ! Flask  We are putting together a summer tree winter tree now, it was a dark dark teal, what was embossed on that flask? That celler sounds cool, mabey the guy was shoein horses and drinkin all day hahah that's the kind of people us bottle diggers need! [8D] The whole ones are a coming I can feel it in my bones. Rick*


----------



## portland med. man (Jun 28, 2007)

the flask was a soldier cannon a little more grape capt. bragg. open pontil. and very rare in forest green . copper puce lists for 6.000 and i was told if it was whole it might have fetched 8.000 plus......


----------



## portland med. man (Jun 28, 2007)

here`s another that i never found the pieces to but... can be repaired buy a pro..... this is a extremly rare local stoney creamer i`ve never seen one whole.... and it lists for 3000 whole 8 years ago.......found at a construction site laying on the surface.....https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v631/nitro04106/850.jpg


----------



## portland med. man (Jun 28, 2007)

and one more to share with you is a killa poison that i sold a year or so ago which i thought was whole till i washed it... had nose sheared of which is commonan a few lip flakes ... thought it was your every day normal cobalt till i plucked it off the top of a dirt pile at a construction site.....i have a friend that aquired like 300 plus of these broken at one dig site most likely was the du,mping grounds for the glass house that was blowing them....he bought them to make lamps out of them.........https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v631/nitro04106/0496_1-1.jpg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2007)

Are you kidding me! 300 broken skull poisons? There close to 3 grand a peice,did you find any other whole ones? lamps? kinda small lamps?Rick


----------



## portland med. man (Jun 28, 2007)

yes lamps kinda like tiffany lamps ..... i sell all my colored glass to him for like 5.00  a pound... i`ve sold him like 300 pounds of colored pontiled shards and he makes stuff out of it.... i aint got the time to so it`s easy cash for me....yes 300 skulls... i saw it with my own 2 eyes..........https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v631/nitro04106/IMG_0432.jpg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2007)

*OH OK I got you now, when we dug that 22 foot pit with the 10 foot use layer there was so much shards it was nuts! we gave them to the owners friend. she does the same thing makes pictures, and lamps, we had like 8 big trash cans full, you said 300 pounds of colored pontil shards, you must find a lottttttt of broken bottles to make up 300 pounds, that's crazy, what size pits are you digging? Rick*


----------



## portland med. man (Jun 29, 2007)

havent dug many privies. but have dug a 1000 dumps... to many up these ways.... alot of the times up here they had pans for the privies.... and or they where in a barn..... there are privies up these parts but they are hard to find u nless you are a pro........... i`ve stuck with the dumps cause there are still many good ones left........ here`s a stubby we dug up last year in this pontil dump cover with 1950 crap......https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v631/nitro04106/?action=viewÂ¤t=black.jpg


----------



## portland med. man (Jun 29, 2007)

got alot of good stuff out of this dump........... which is like 100 feet from a road and 60 feet behind the house........muddy diggin but well worth it........https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v631/nitro04106/?action=viewÂ¤t=pepery.jpg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2007)

NICE! now they are the kind of dumps I don't mine digging, I found a few old dumps in my day only problem is they where small, once you hit it its over, small ones behind old homes, if you find a town dump that old your in for some good digging, I read story's about huge dumps 20 feet deep in spots, going pontil, there is a few big dumps around here 1890s that's about it. Rick


----------

